# I view Jirachi and Deoxys as a legendary duo



## kidpixkid (Apr 18, 2009)

I think of Jirachi and Deoxys as a legendary duo. Maybe it's because they both have the Psychic type? (Yes, I know that Jirachi also has the Steel type.) Maybe it's because they are next to each other in the Pokédex? I don't know!


----------



## Jetx (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay then.


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 18, 2009)

They don't have that much in common, aside from the noted Psychic types and being close together in the dex. However, they could be seen as opposites, which duos usually are. Jirachi is a rather old and ancient pokemon, while Deoxys was born recently, being a mutated space virus and all. But, like other duos, they do have somethings in commonIn the anime, Jirachi "hatched" from a crystal, while Deoxys was regenerated from a crystal. Jirachi also resembles a star, a play on "wishing upon a star", while Deoxys comes from space. That, coupled with a shared type, could lead someone to see them as a duo.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 18, 2009)

When I was little I thought that Jirachi evolved into Deoxys. (But then again I also thought Chimecho evolved into Absol)


----------



## Fredie (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with you, I've always thought of them as a duo, not sure why. Maybe it's as superyoshi says, that Jirachi is a 'star' and Deoxys came from space, meh.


----------



## @lex (Apr 18, 2009)

Nowai o_o'

Well, I can't see anything between them, but maybe that's just me...

...

Shaymin and Arceus aren't... >_> Nah, it won't work.


----------



## turbler (Apr 19, 2009)

I see Celebi and Deoxys as a Duo, y'know, the original *time* and *space* fellas


----------



## Aisling (Apr 19, 2009)

I've always seen Jirachi and Deoxys as their own little duo too, personally. Mostly because they are both from outer space.

Deoxys is also a good foil to Jirachi. Deoxys is cold, alien, and not very pretty, while Jirachi is friendly, relatable and adorable. It's like they're opposites, counterparts.


----------



## Darksong (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, it’s as superyoshi888 previously stated. They both come from space, so I can see how you would consider them being a duo. However, Deoxys has four different forms while Jirachi has only one.
But, neither can be obtained in-game. Both must be obtained from an event or cheat device.
It’s possible they were meant to be a duo like Dialga and Palkia, but I’ve never really noticed it before.


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 19, 2009)

I never thought about them that way until now o.O


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 19, 2009)

turbler said:


> I see Celebi and Deoxys as a Duo, y'know, the original *time* and *space* fellas


...that does not even make sense, since the "space" in "space and time" is not the same as the "space" in "space virus".


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 19, 2009)

I never really saw that Deoxis and Jiratchi had anything in common beside the way their obtained. Big movie promos, retailer events, and cheating devices.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Apr 19, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> (But then again I also thought Chimecho evolved into Absol)


I thought that too xD

On topic, I never really considered them a duo... Jirachi is a wish granting pokemon and Deoxys is a space virus... I link Jirachi more to the Unown than Deoxys even o.o


----------



## turbler (Apr 19, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> ...that does not even make sense, since the "space" in "space and time" is not the same as the "space" in "space virus".


I know... but, its the closest to 'space' there is other than palkia, and celebi is a very accurate time pokemon. I know its not close though :S


----------



## Aisling (Apr 19, 2009)

Darksong said:


> Well, it’s as superyoshi888 previously stated. They both come from space, so I can see how you would consider them being a duo. However, Deoxys has four different forms while Jirachi has only one.


You could consider that another contrast; Deoxys has many faces while Jirachi only needs one! Kind of adding to that effect that Deoxys is so alien to most and Jirachi is much cuter and more relatable.
...Okay, now I'm just being argumentative. :P


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm... I guess there's kind of a "sci-fi vs. fantasy" thing going on with those two.

Jirachi's basically the Pokémon version of a genie (well, it's actually based on a Japanese tradition of writing wishes on little paper tags, but the "stays asleep/sealed for a long time, grants wishes, then sleeps again" thing seems pretty genie-ish), and of course Deoxys is a mutated virus from space (three staples of sci-fi series rolled into one... mutants, viruses that don't really work like real viruses, and aliens!)

But I wouldn't count them as a "duo," since there's really no solid link between them at all (even less than Lugia and Ho-Oh, who only have the "Gold/Silver version mascot" thing and the fact that they both had towers in Ecruteak.)


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 19, 2009)

Invader Palkia said:


> I thought that too xD


I know! What was that about? I think I thought it because they were both next to each other in the pokedex and had a similar colour scheme.
Also I didn't know that froslass was related to Snorunt when the pokedex first came out.


----------



## Yarnchu (Apr 19, 2009)

Giratina has two formes while Palkia and Dialga only have one. They are a trio, so it would still work if Jirachi and Deoxys were a duo.

Support:
-They come from space/resemble celestial objects. (Deoxys=alien, Jirachi=star)
-They share a common type. (Psychic)
-They are obtained through similar methods. (Cheating/Event)
-Both were, in the anime, "born" from a crystal.
-They can be seen as opposites like the other duos. Jirachi is old, Deoxys is new. Jirachi looks cuter/more friendly, while Deoxys looks cold/mean.

Against:
-Only one has an in game location, though Jirachi was briefly referenced in Mossdeep near the white rock.
-They don't even resemble each other that much, unlike Lugia/Ho-oh, Mew/Mewtwo, and Latias/Latios. (Though Darkrai/Cresselia don't either, so it can be forgiven.)
-Each region only has one confirmed duo each.
-They have yet to appear together in any form of media, unlike the others. Even Lugia and Ho-oh at least had intertwined stories in GSC.

You know, Manaphy and Shaymin can be seen as a duo, considering one is the sea and the other is the earth...


----------



## Icalasari (Apr 19, 2009)

Darksong said:


> Well, it’s as superyoshi888 previously stated. They both come from space, so I can see how you would consider them being a duo. However, Deoxys has four different forms while Jirachi has only one.
> But, neither can be obtained in-game. Both must be obtained from an event or cheat device.
> It’s possible they were meant to be a *duo like Dialga and Palkia*, but I’ve never really noticed it before.


Dialga, Palkia, and Giratina are a trio >.>

If anything, I see Deoxys and Mewtwo as a duo, NOT Jirachi and Deoxys

-Both are mutants
-Both are fighting machines (ESPECIALLY Deoxys Attack Forme)
-Both look alien
-Both are pure Psychic
-Both are made from another being (Mewtwo from Mew, Deoxys from a Virus)


----------



## Evolutionary (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't see it. 

Chimecho and Absol? WTF?


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 20, 2009)

I *was* like 8.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 21, 2009)

Speaking of Chimecho... I actually suspected that it was a "cute" legendary with some sort of relation to Deoxys at first, back when the only info anyone had on the 3rd-gen Pokémon (besides the ones that had been released already) were some rips of those tiny sprites used on the status screens.

For some odd reason, Chimecho was always stuck in at the very end of the "new Pokémon" lists, right after Deoxys, instead of in its normal Pokédex spot... I actually thought it would end up being the "child" of Deoxys somehow (both with a half-reddish/half-blueish color scheme, both Psychic, and both VERY weird-looking... seemed to fit together pretty well at the time!)... which, now that I think of it, is almost like how Manaphy/Phione ended up in the 4th-gen games.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 21, 2009)

Why? They're not related to each other at all. I always thought that Jirachi, Mew and Celebi formed a trio. :|
Deoxys is just... I dunno. It doesn't really go with anything, not even Mewtwo really. Cresselia and Darkrai form a duo because they're polar opposites (and enemies iirc).


----------



## DecoAoreste (Apr 22, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> When I was little I thought that Jirachi evolved into Deoxys. (But then again I also thought Chimecho evolved into Absol)


Even worse, I used to think Articuno-Zapdos-Moltres was an evolutionary chain when I was little. ._. In hindsight, I have no idea how I could ever think that, as they're not the same type and all about as big...


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 23, 2009)

alright. so do i?


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 25, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> When I was little I thought that Jirachi evolved into Deoxys. (But then again I also thought Chimecho evolved into Absol)



Okay then.O_o


----------



## Linzys (May 25, 2009)

I always saw them as a set, too.

I guess its' just a way of thinking that started with Mew and Mewtwo...As someone mentioned before, one is cute and friendly, the other is cold and sort of scary.

And they are from the same game and both come from space so...

They also have weird heads. xD


----------



## UnderFire (May 25, 2009)

I to think that Jirachi and Deoxys should be a duo but if they are there need to be more legendary pokemon.


----------



## sagefo (Jul 23, 2009)

Darkarmour said:


> When I was little I thought that Jirachi evolved into Deoxys. (But then again I also thought Chimecho evolved into Absol)


I thought sneasel evolved into heracross.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 26, 2009)

I get it but dont agree


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 29, 2009)

Jirachi and Deoxys seem like a duo to me too...
-Both Psychic type
-Came from crystals
-Space-themed
And they just seem like a perfect contrast. One is gentle unless disturbed, and the other is a fierce fighter.


----------



## Starly (Jul 29, 2009)

I have thought that a while now, and when the Jirachi Wishmaker movie came out I had seen a poster at my friends house of the RBY/SP pokemon movies and thought that Deoxsys was after Jirachi *before* i saw it....  Also I had thought of Jirachi and Celebi as a duo, weird huh?


----------

